# intentionality



## Golden Fleece

What is a good translation in Greek?


----------



## Acestor

Προθετικότητα ή σκοπιμότητα.


----------



## Golden Fleece

Πολύ ευχαριστώ Ακέστωρ. Όντως χρήσιμη απάντηση.


----------



## Andrious

Σίγουρα πιο συνηθισμένη είναι η "σκοπιμότητα". Να πω την αλήθεια, ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει το "προθετικότητα".


----------



## Armas

I just wanted to add that in philosophy there is the term intentionality which I think is translated αποβλεπτικότητα.


----------



## Acestor

Στη φιλοσοφία και στη γλωσσολογία χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως η _*προθετικότητα*_ με πολύ μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα από την _*αποβλεπτικότητα*_, γι' αυτό απέφυγα να αναφέρω τη δεύτερη.
Την _προθετικότητα_ θα τη βρούμε και στο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη και της Ακαδημίας, για το γλωσσολογικό πεδίο.


----------



## Golden Fleece

Ευχαριστώ όλους / όλες για τον κόπο σας.


----------

